# ala de woofer aplastada, como solucionarlo?



## eduardobomber (Nov 1, 2012)

hola. mi nombre es eduardo.
tengo para hacerles una consulta, tengo un problema con el ala de tela de mi woofer, paso fotos.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

lo compre y me lo enviaron con un mal embalaje, lamentablemente el ala de tela se doblo y aunque trato de enderezarla no puedo, si alguien tiene sugerencias para solucionarlo me sera de gran ayuda.

pd: estaba pensando si con una pistola de calor se podrá enderezar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Podrias reclamar a la garantía o a la casa donde lo compraste.

O tené un poco de paciencia , yo creo que va a volver solo. Yo no le metería pistola de calor 

De todas maneras podés ayudarlo poniendole debajo un rollito de papel que fuerce lo que debería ir hacia arriba y un flejecito curvado que mande hacia abajo lo que debería ir hacia abajo , proceso que puede llevarte un par de dias sin utilizarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

Apreta suavemente el cono para adentro y soltalo varias veces y decime si escuchas si la bobina roza, si no roza, es posible repararlo (es paciencia y acomodando abajo y arriba de la suspensión al mismos tiempo) ahora, si roza, estas mas complicado por que es posible que se haya deformado la campara también...


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola si tiene solucion yo encono parlantes .mira lo de la pistola aselo pero primero humedece con una servilleta de papel para que no se reseque y aplicale calor ,no mucho funciona.yo aprendi en lab, montiel  a enconar parlantes y ese problema lo vi un par de veces,humedece para que  ablande y con calor no exesivo  lo acomodas, con cuidado de no aflojar el pegamento de la campana..bueno cualquier cosa chiflame.....


----------



## eduardobomber (Nov 2, 2012)

hola y gracias por contestar.
dosmetros probe con apretar el cono suavemente hacia abajo y no roza, por lo menos la bobina se mueve bien; voy a seguir las sugerencias que me dijiste dosmetros con algo para que se acomode, si no se recupera en unos dias, voy a probar la sugerencia de jose circuit osea pistola de calor jeje. muchas gracias por responder y si logro arreglarlo subo fotos. saludos


----------

